

Herb Sutter's essay about the evolution of computing "Welcome to the Jungle" - m0nastic
http://herbsutter.com/2011/12/29/welcome-to-the-jungle/

======
m0nastic
For those curious, this is a sort of spiritual successor to his previous essay
"The Free Lunch is Over"§.

§ <http://www.gotw.ca/publications/concurrency-ddj.htm>

